# Need a vote or everyones opinion! - which heat press should I buy?



## jmcollection (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello, I am just starting out and I am going to buy a 

heat press. I don't have that much money right now to 

spend on a press but I have managed to find 2 heat 

presses in my price range. They may not be the best 

but it will only be temporary until I can make enough 

money to buy a better one. They are both on Ebay and I 

am torn between the two. Please take a look and let me 

know your opinion as to which one I should buy!


 Press #1 

 Press #2 ​


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I would not buy either one. I would spend the money upfront to buy a decent press. Don't get anything less than a 15x15. I have the Stahls Might Press 15x15 and am very happy with it.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree with tcrowder on this one. He said two important things that many people here have stressed in the past: 1.) buy a quality press from the get go and 2.) avoid getting anything less than a 15x15.

You may have success with one of the presses you see but often people regret not buying a quality piece of equipment to start.

I know said you don't have the money right now... then wait! What's the rush? Start the right way. Simply save up till you can buy something decent and then start. Don't start the wrong way.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with everyone. Irregardless of the low price, after your first few weeks of using it, you'll wish you waited until you could get a 15x15" flat heat press.

I started heat transfer printing (sublimation) in August 1987 and spend a whole $295 for a National Screen 15x15" flat heat press. I *still* use it and it has not given me any problems.

Please remember that the only piece of equipment that will make your investment in is a heat press. The problem with purchasing an inexpensive heat press is, you do not have the large platen area to clamp down onto your products. The larger the surface area (15x15" as an example), *will* produce a consistently high quality imprint. 

A 1/3" height adjustment is wothless (this is my own opinion) as a mousepad can be 1/4 to 3/8 high. Sublimation products such as dry erase boards, jewelry, etc... can be higher. Make sure the lower platen has a heat resistant foam, and the upper platen is teflon coated. 

If possible, I would recommend you wait a bit and try to purchase a 15x15" flat heat press - think they call 'en clam shells now. You might want to contact a few local screenprinters to see if they may have one lying around in the back of their shop that they don't use or put a small ad in local newspapers.

Hope this helps.

Toonsign


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

No No No No.. you will be sorry for throwing away your money. Please believe all of us here. We know for what we speak. I know it is hard. You want to get in the business but you'll turn out crappy work. The time it takes you do the work will really upset you. It is all about heating aliments, pressure, timers and ease of use and reliability. You want warranty with your press.


----------



## jmcollection (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice. I am looking into finding a 15'' by 15'' .


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as most may already know. I want a good heat press to start out with. I know 15x15, but I just want to know a good brand to buy. I only looked at geo knight and hix. Is there any others?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/STAHLS-MIGHTY-1...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ57065QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is the press I bought. I'm very happy with it. When I bought mine I just used the buy it now, I was tired of chasing auctions.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

you paid more than I did for the same unit. I paid 632 and that included shipping. great unit. From coastal


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I reccomend mighty press as well. I got mine from imprintables warehouse. The machine actually burned out after 1 year of use, but it was covered under the one year warranty that it came with, so they sent me the replacement part no problem.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.boo-zwearhouse.com is selling a 15x15 press with 100 stock transfers for $599.00 if that helps you. Press is labeled Black Max but I think it may just be a rebranded Stahls. Has the same lifetime element warranty.


----------



## onceuponashirt (Jun 29, 2006)

I recently had a buy a new press when my National 15x15 would no longer turn on.

I bought a Hix 15x15 Swing Away. So far I love it.

It ran $635 locally.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

I bought a HIX back in 1979. It still works great and makes me money every day. All origional parts never a breakdown.


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

"I bought a HIX back in 1979. It still works great"

funny... may be you can get a good buck for it on ebay... " Vintage Heat Press " LOL.

I agree, HIX is all you need. 

you dont really need all the digital stuff with some heat presses... the clam style is cool too because it takes up less space than the what you-ma-call-it... you know the ones that swing from side to side.

You can always get the fully automatic presses when you have a bunch of turkeys working for you.... just kiddin'!!

yeah... spend the mula and make it a life time investment with a HIX.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

The only way you'd see this press on E-bay would be if you pried it from my cold dead hands. Tees are like cookies, you can smell when their done. Who needs all that Hi tech crap to break down?


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello
if iam given either or both for free, i will not take them.You can get a nicer used heatpress that will last you longer time than those.Call your local screen printer or shirt shops, some of them might have a used heatpress they want to sell.Good luck


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

StitchShoppe said:


> Tees are like cookies, you can smell when their done.


That does make me wonder just what you'd be breathing in though.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

I was in a similar situation when I first started on these forums JM. I quickly learned that with a name brand, goes a long way. A heat press is not just a "heat press" or big iron.....or in this case an "upside down griddle". 

A lot of people on these forums didnt start out with a 15x15, so don't think that you NEED to have one to get started. It really depends on your designs and how you will use it. 15x15 is the recommended, but if you can get away with a 11x15 or even less, then try it. You can find a decent press for around 400 dollars.

I was going to purchase my mighty press on ebay, but figured I'd just dish out the extra 50 bucks and buy it from coastal. It just makes me feel more comfortable buying from a trustworthy name.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I was told to get a stand with the press, is it really a good buy?


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Stand for which heatpress? I opted not spend the $300 (?) for the Knight DK20S stand. I can buy a workbench for less than that. My press is plus 185 lbs and swings so Ikea was out of the question.

Here I was looking for a worktable/bench and we had a sturdy solid metal office desk that can take the weight plus added bonus of lots of drawers for supplies (one drawer is for the practice/goof shirts ) And, I can fold my shirts on the desktop

You can make your own stand too if you need wheels (or not).



Buechee said:


> I was told to get a stand with the press, is it really a good buy?


----------



## jmcollection (Jun 25, 2006)

*Ok, I am getting ready to buy a press.*

Hello in a previous thread, I posted 2 heat presses that I was going to buy. Everyone said that I should not buy either one and that I should buy a 15x15 and a name brand. I can not afford a 15x15. Would it be a big difference if I bought a Stahls 11x15 Mighty Press or Should I buy a Hix Hobby Lite?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:merged new post with original thread:



> Would it be a big difference if I bought a Stahls 11x15 Mighty Press or Should I buy a Hix Hobby Lite?


If you are set on an 11x15 press, then I think going with any major name brand like the two you mentioned is a safe bet.

Or you could wait and save for a larger press or wait for a good deal on ebay/craigslist/local classifieds, etc


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I started with the Stahls 11x15 doing heatpress vinyl for lettering and clip art. The press is fine for that but if you get into selling stock transfers be aware that many of them are 12x12. If all you have cash for is the 11x15 Stahls its a good press but as you can see there are limitations. Like everyone has stated 15x15 opens up so many more opportunities from vinyl to stock transfers to custom sized transfers.


----------



## lisas (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi there,

I agree with everyone - dont buy a press that doesnt have some name regocnition. the few extra dollars will be well spent on a quality product. I was looking into the Hix hobby lite which is 9x12. and the standard economy one is 15x15. they ran for $325 and $575 respectively. 

good luck!!!


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ok, I am getting ready to buy a press.*



jmcollection said:


> Hello in a previous thread, I posted 2 heat presses that I was going to buy. Everyone said that I should not buy either one and that I should buy a 15x15 and a name brand. I can not afford a 15x15. Would it be a big difference if I bought a Stahls 11x15 Mighty Press or Should I buy a Hix Hobby Lite?



Hi,
Got my Hix Hobby Lite last week and have been totally satisfied with the results.
CP


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

But the Phoenix Phire with the auto-open feature looks so cool. Have you seen the videos josh made? I definitely want that one, (the 16x20 is a dream).


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> But the Phoenix Phire with the auto-open feature looks so cool. Have you seen the videos josh made? I definitely want that one, (the 16x20 is a dream).


I have the Hotronix 16X20, which I believe is the same as the Phoenix and I love it. Some of the stock transfers are so large, I couldn't see have a press much smaller.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I have the Hotronix 16X20, which I believe is the same as the Phoenix and I love it. Some of the stock transfers are so large, I couldn't see have a press much smaller.


Is it also an auto-open type?


----------

